# Digital Seiko Help



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi guys. Not sure whether to post this in Japanese or Electric, but here goes. Thinking this had a dead battery, I took the back of to find it has no battery at all so I have nothing to help me replace it. This is where you guys come in (hopefully)!

I've found the instructions online but it doesn't say what the battery is other than a "solar battery". The Seiko part number is 4020 835, but I can't seem to find anything using that either.

Do you have any idea what battery this needs? Many thanks.


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> Hi guys. Not sure whether to post this in Japanese or Electric, but here goes. Thinking this had a dead battery, I took the back of to find it has no battery at all so I have nothing to help me replace it. This is where you guys come in (hopefully)!
> 
> I've found the instructions online but it doesn't say what the battery is other than a "solar battery". The Seiko part number is 4020 835, but I can't seem to find anything using that either.
> 
> Do you have any idea what battery this needs? Many thanks.


Ok...after a bit of a search. I found that the battery is or should be a XR9527W. And I googled

that and found....Hope that's not against the rules to post the link...is it?

http://www.smallbattery.company.org.uk/sbc_xr9527w.htm


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for your effort and help! I'll look into it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Typical life of seven years. Cool. Gets you twice as far as most batteries.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

what a great watch ... I like very much


----------

